
YUI 2.7.0 Released - ajbatac
http://yuiblog.com/blog/2009/02/18/yui-270/
======
DanHulton
I used to use YUI heavily, but not so much any more - I really rely on jQuery
to get most of my work done. I still use YUI for the heavy lifting stuff, like
creating dialogs, calendar widgets, that kind of thing.

But I found I was really over-relying on YUI stuff just because it was there.
For example, we use YUI buttons throughout our app because I figured them out
and thought they were cool and looked nice. Which is all true, but it adds
extra overhead to pretty much any form we create now.

I try to keep to jQuery as much as possible and only delve into YUI when
strictly necessary (though I really wish jQuery would bundle an onAvailable
method into the core.)

~~~
jeresig
"(though I really wish jQuery would bundle an onAvailable method into the
core.)"

Why? (Serious question - I'm the creator of jQuery.)

------
old-gregg
Their rich text editor is finally usable. It stopped generating extra empty
lines and producing crap on Safari. It also has gotten a lot faster, highly
recommended. Load times are blazing fast: they serve it off their own CDN with
very aggressive cache control and you can "bundle" multiple components into a
single JS file using their "download builder".

Who else is using YUI? Their forums aren't very helpful, where do you guys
hang out? Recently I had a couple of trivial questions and couldn't find
answers online:

* How do destroy a control (RTE or anything else)

* How to put focus on RTE (not on startup, but later)

~~~
jwr
I started relying on YUI, because it is very complete and very well
documented. Yes, I know jQuery is cool and all the cool kids use jQuery -- but
you can't really compare the two, they have different focus and different
scope.

------
100k
I like YUI a lot - especially the components they've written for it.

The YUI Rich Text Editor blows away everything else I've tried.

And on a current project, I'm using the YUI DataTable to get in browser
sorting (and it does a lot more than that, too).

But for day-to-day stuff we use Prototype or jQuery because it's easier to
write.

